# Just want to save the moment for history.



## SapunovDmitry (Oct 24, 2008)

Steve, you were right, at last it happened. When 2 mounths ago you posted the idea of equal platinum gold i thought it was a joke. It is not funny now.....


----------



## Platdigger (Oct 24, 2008)

How bout rhodium and gold at the same price.

Think that will happen?
Randy


----------



## Noxx (Oct 24, 2008)

711 and 771 are not the same numbers lol.

But close. I guess it might happen.


----------



## viacin (Oct 24, 2008)

uum... SapunovDmitry, bud.. I think you've breathed in too many fumes, those aren't the same number. lol.


----------



## Harold_V (Oct 24, 2008)

They are not the same number, but the direction platinum is taking could well be a repeat of history. 

Many of you are new to precious metals, I'm sure. Those of us that have been involved for years can recall when, if only briefly, gold was higher than platinum. While I can't quote dates, I have vague recollections of it happening ne less than two times. 

That makes no sense considering the relative availability of gold and platinum, considering gold is assumed to be ten times greater in occurance than is platinum. Makes little difference when there is no demand for the element in question. Being rare, alone, does not create value. Demand does. 

Harold


----------



## Lou (Oct 25, 2008)

That is the truth Harold. Indeed, there are far rarer things than gold, silver, and platinum, and even rhodium. Iridium and osmium are exceptionally rare, many times that of Pt, yet their prices aren't very high--limited use.

As far as I know, radium is the most expensive metal on a gram basis, something like $60,000/g. Some stable osmium isotopes used for dating approach this.


----------



## draftinu (Oct 30, 2008)

60,000 per gram? WOW :shock:


----------



## SapunovDmitry (Dec 16, 2008)

Attempt № 2.....


----------



## bmgold (Dec 16, 2008)

I just heard that a local jeweler tried to buy 10 ounces of gold for a customer and was told that whatever company he deals with is not selling any gold because they believe that the price of gold is going to go way up and they are holding on to all they have waiting for $2000 gold. Just speculation and I'm repeating 2nd or 3rd hand information but it could easily make this gold refining/extracting a very profitable hobby if it did happen. With the way the world's economy seems to be going it wouldn't surprise me a bit to see gold hit the 1000 dollar mark again and just keep going. Wish I had money to invest in gold but unfortunately I don't but I plan to buy as much silver as I can find and afford since it would likely follow gold in value and I like silver. Just wish there was a way to refine it without dealing with nitric. Guess I'll have to try poormans nitric someday but for now I'll keep even the sterling to play with and if the price goes high enough and money is still worth having, I might sell it someday.


----------



## SilverFox (Dec 16, 2008)

bmgold said:


> I like silver.



Let me tell you a story, its short and has good matured brevity.

My Financial adviser told me "I like K-mart".

Well, I can tell you now, I don't like Kmart at all. What does this have to do with what your talking about?

Maybe nothing.


/share time


----------



## bmgold (Dec 16, 2008)

Sorry if it sounded like I was recommending anyone invest in silver to make a profit. That comment had nothing to do with my post and should have been left out. I don't expect to make money on silver since I doubt it would ever increase in value that much. It is just a precious metal that is cheap enough for me to buy ounces of to melt and use to learn to cast jewelry and if I mess up and destroy it no big dent in my wallet. 

In fact, don't take my word that gold would be a good investment either. It may increase in price considerably but it could also go way down. It was around $200 when I got interested in gold prospecting and there is always a chance it could return to that price or even lower. 

I'm no financial advisor. I was just spreading gossip. Sorry about that.


----------



## butcher (Dec 16, 2008)

Me and my daughter have both made a profit on silver before, buying it at $3.75/Oz selling it. when price went higher, also it will always be of value, and as inflation deflates our paper money, these metals seem to rise, sometimes you may have to hold it for awhile, but for someone like me who has a dollar in his pocket spends it, the silver can be a good bank account, gold also, and silver costs less making small investments easier.
any more valuble metals can add to budget latter, or be good investments, even collecting copper. like Guns and tools always good to have in Hard times,will always have value. so I don't think you will go wrong collecting silver as long as you can afford it.
I'm definatly cannot advise anybody on their finances, but can give my 2 penny's worth if they want them, take them two zink pennys, buy silver with E'm you probably wont be sorry latter.


----------



## bmgold (Dec 17, 2008)

Great comment Butcher. Although my comment was not intended to be advice to buy silver to get rich, it does make a nice savings account. When I started buying coins and silver I would take jars and bags of pocket change into the coin shop and the owner would give me coin wrappers and let me sit at his display case and wrap them up and then I would spend my pocket change on some silver or some nice old pennies. Even bought a 1/10th ounce gold coin once with pocket change. Years later when I needed money I had to cash most of my collection back in to pay bills. I hated to do it but was glad I had it to fall back on when times were tough. I just started to collect again spending a bit of my paycheck on a few silver rounds and scrap sterling silver. I hope to be able to keep it this time but I know that it can be turned back into folding money if I have to. Any I melt can't be resold as easy without taking a loss since I would have to pay the assay fee to prove the value which would take up all the value but the silver rounds and even the sterling can easily be resold either locally or with ebay. Depending on the spot price, it could even be possible to make a small profit. 

I'd love to be collecting gold coins instead of silver but I just can't spend that much at one time on a tiny piece of gold but the nice silver rounds can be bought for less than a tank of gas.


----------



## peter i (Jan 16, 2009)

An important use for platinum is in the catalytic converter. IMHO we see a reflection of the automobile industri crisis in the dropping platinum prize.

(When the industri was roaring, there was a concern about the availability of enough platinum)


----------



## Oz (Jan 16, 2009)

Spot on Peter. Gold and silver prices may react to the economy being historical monetary metals, but I think PGMs will need to wait for a revived auto industry.


----------

